# Looking for ranger 20 info



## baboon (Aug 7, 2008)

I have looking for a small boat for daysailing in open water and ran across the Kent Ranger 20. It has a keel/centerboard so should be stiff, but not too hard to trailer launch. It also has positive floatation. I do not need a high performance boat, just something safe and reasonable. It may spend some time on a mooring, so having some ballast in the keel to keep it upright would be a plus, with the centerboard component helping with upwind sailing. The cabin has a strange half open design, not a problem for me as I have a larger boat for cruising. Has anyone had some personal experience with this boat? Any thoughts on ease of trailering and ramp launching?
Thanks.


----------



## RichardElliott (Sep 24, 2001)

*Ranger 20*

Great little boat! I've owned two of them over the years in between a Catalina 25. The boat is rigged beautifully for singlehanding and is easy to trailer and launch. Draft about 18" with the centerboard retracted. The cuddy cabin with dodger provides good weather protection. My wife and I spent two weeks aboard in Desolation Sound. My first Ranger 20 won the class National Championship, I believe in 1973.


----------



## 75R20 (Jun 20, 2008)

I currently own a Ranger 20 and have it moored for the winter at Leschi. They are great boats and very fun to sail, and travel in. Look up the KentRanger20 group here and join. KentRanger20Boats : KentRanger20Boats
Good group and several active members. Best place to look for a boat also.
Good luck.

Kary
SV Mariah #49080


----------



## yolo (May 27, 2015)

Does anyone know how I can get rigging instructions - I just bought an old Ranger 20 and am new to the boat?
Thanks


----------



## kelly (Aug 28, 2018)

*Re: Ranger 20*

where can I buy a dodger for my ranger 20


----------

